# Are there any Escrima clubs/classes in Hampshire,uk?



## mcgowana (Sep 9, 2010)

Are there any Escrima clubs/classes in Hampshire,uk?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 10, 2010)

mcgowana said:


> Are there any Escrima clubs/classes in Hampshire,uk?


 
Try sending a PM to Pat O'Malley.


----------

